# Best finish for really high traffic greasy areas???



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey y'all, whilst I await the paint store to open in the morning for their advice, I thought i'd grab your opinions.

Have been asked to repaint the office / bathroom of a meat packing place (that i've been working on their home all week !)

It's just a repaint of that lovely 70's wood panel board to freshen it up so i'm aware of the prep and primer steps, thats not the issue.

What i'm wondering is what would be the best product for a top coat?? The guys that come in and out of the office have greasy - um - meat covered hands and it looks like they like to wipe them on the wall before opening the door through to the packing room :no: 

What would be the best thing to use in this situation in your opinion?


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

I would use a precat epoxy. Will withstand washing We use it all the time for high traffic areas.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome, easy to use??? Any drawbacks? Will be cutting and rolling.

Looks like it will be the Super Spec


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Ppg breakthrough gloss.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, this isn't normally my field of work hence the question! As I live rurally there aren't too many options of suppliers without doing 5 hour round trips, so it's gotta be either a BM or a Cloverdale product ideally - but as I say i'll be calling the suppliers in the morning. At least i'll have a clue what to ask for


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

If it's available to you, look at Super scrub ceramic. Super durable, burnish and abrasion resistant and its an anti-microbial product, Microban built in. Not your typical mildewcide where it will off gas. (not just for mold/mildew, good for germs etc.) It's a 100% acrylic waterborne.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> If it's available to you, look at Super scrub ceramic. Super durable, burnish and abrasion resistant and its an anti-microbial product, Microban built in. Not your typical mildewcide where it will off gas. (not just for mold/mildew, good for germs etc.) It's a 100% acrylic waterborne.


Cheers my rep is looking into it and calling me back because of the food proximity etc. I'll see what they suggest too :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have a product in mind but I would just make sure what you use is chemical, food acid, and salt resistant.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

hotwing7 said:


> Cheers my rep is looking into it and calling me back because of the food proximity etc. I'll see what they suggest too :thumbsup:


It's made by California paints. 
http://www.californiapaints.com/Find-a-Product/Interior-Products/Interior-Paints/Super-Scrub-.aspx


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> It's made by California paints.
> http://www.californiapaints.com/Find-a-Product/Interior-Products/Interior-Paints/Super-Scrub-.aspx


Right on thanks  I deal with Cloverdale mainly here so I have taken on board and looked at all the products that you guys have suggested, and then when he gets back to me I will see how their suggestion compares to the various ones that you've all used.

I think the owner just presumed you could slap up any kind of paint anywhere but it's my job to make sure that not only does whatevers going on there last, but it keeps in line with the regulations relating to food prcessing etc.

This office is the main thoroughfare for the packers to get to the packing room which is right through the next door. This one will be a night time job


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> Hey y'all, whilst I await the paint store to open in the morning for their advice, I thought i'd grab your opinions.
> 
> Have been asked to repaint the office / bathroom of a meat packing place (that i've been working on their home all week !)
> 
> ...


 Whatever you decide to use, you might suggest a towel rack of some sort by the door so those meat heads can wipe their hands!


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd be scared of a waterborne with grease sitting on it for long. Insl-x would probably be my choice. B. Moore sells it.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm just spoke to the local BM dealer he reckons that Advance with an oil bonding primer will be sufficient if there's no super harsh chemicals going on to clean it and its just your regular "kitchen" type cleaners  but if it's anything more abrasive then he said he'd have to get a recommendation.

I'll have to ask the lady who looks after all the cleaning what she uses.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

just open the mop closet and look at the chemicals, there prob just mild cleaners.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

hotwing7 said:


> Hey y'all, whilst I await the paint store to open in the morning for their advice, I thought i'd grab your opinions.
> 
> Have been asked to repaint the office / bathroom of a meat packing place (that i've been working on their home all week !)
> 
> ...



There's no question that the raw meat residue left behind by wiping hands on the wall, has the potential for spawning a variety of biological toxins, including Ecoli.

Unless you can apply a high build epoxy catalyzed coating that can withstand the abrasive and chemical abuse necessary to maintain an appropriate and compliant food grade hygiene, you may be looking at the option of installing an FRP [Fiber Glass Reenforced Plastic] veneer where contaminated contact will occur.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

CApainter said:


> There's no question that the raw meat residue left behind by wiping hands on the wall, has the potential for spawning a variety of biological toxins, including Ecoli.
> 
> Unless you can apply a high build epoxy catalyzed coating that can withstand the abrasive and chemical abuse necessary to maintain an appropriate and compliant food grade hygiene, you may be looking at the option of installing an FRP [Fiber Glass Reenforced Plastic] veneer where contaminated contact will occur.


Thats a well raised point actually thanks x


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> just open the mop closet and look at the chemicals, there prob just mild cleaners.


I suspect they are but have contacted the owner to check x


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Throw some epoxy on there.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Westview said:


> Throw some epoxy on there.


Thats looking a favourite with you lot actually


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

Epoxy is a good bet. If there is meat smeared on the painted surface to me that's an industrial setting regardless of how the wall is cleaned.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

High Gloss oil paint - Ben moore Advance high gloss is fine too.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

hotwing7 said:


> Hey y'all, whilst I await the paint store to open in the morning for their advice, I thought i'd grab your opinions.
> 
> Have been asked to repaint the office / bathroom of a meat packing place (that i've been working on their home all week !)
> 
> ...


Try not to "butcher" this job  

My grand parents own a meat processing shop and I used Ben Moore high gloss when they bought the place. It's held up good. The only regulation that I know of is that there is not to be any drywall used in areas that the processing happens.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Didn't notice this question, does this need to be food grade? That could cut down your options.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

If I didn't go with an epoxy or urethane... I sure would at least go for a high gloss oil with an oil primer.


----------

